# my dog you don't hear about



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I have another dog that I have neglected to mention very much. She is my beloved sheltie, Rosie. I keep her outside most of the time because she always steals all the treats and food of the maltese. She used to sneak and eat the cat food and put on 10 lbs. in one year. Now that I have put her on a diet, she is slim and trim again. She is 6 years old and the sweetest thing on earth. She is so submissive that my cat can make her leave her food. I need to spend more time with her so I got her a new tetheball set for Christmas. She loves to play. 

Thanks fo letting me share. I guess I am feeling a little guilty because the malts and fosters get most of my attention. I am going to be more attentive to her from now on.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Beauty!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

She is so beautiful !! 
Makes me want to run in the meadows with her, bet she's a loving one.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

she's cute!! don't feel bad.. the past is the past right?


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

She is absolutely beautiful...


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

She's adorable! Very beautiful coat. I'm glad you decided to talk about her with all of us!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, what a beautiful face she has!!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

aww, what a pretty girl


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

beautimous!







what a lovely she is!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow!! That is such an amazing picture of her. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow, what a beauty, she is lovely!!!! Just gorgeous!!!





















Rosie likes her name too LOL


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

She looks very soulful...what a pretty girl


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

She is Beautiful! I am sure she is loved just as much as your other babies. Not trying to change the subject but she looks a lot like a dog my mother-in-law got for my daughter to stay at her home because at the time I lived in an apartment. My daughter had her for 15 years. She was raised with my daughter. A funny story I have to tell on my daughter when she was 5 years old. Her dog was named Lady and one day my daughter and Lady went to the strawberry patch that grew up behind my mother-in-laws house. Well, late that night my mother-in-law called me in a panic and told me that the dog was missing. I told her that if she didn't show up by the next morning that I would come over and help her look for her. I was getting my daughter ready for bed that night and asked her when was the last time she saw Lady that day? She looked at me with a serious look in her eyes and told me that she tied lady to a tree in the woods by the strawberry patch. I asked her why and she told me that grandma was complaining about the opposums eating her strawberrys so she thought that Lady could run them off if she was tied close to them. The dog wasn't kept on a leash except for when my mother-in-law had to leave for a long period of time because she dug her kennel out and she couldn't keep her in no matter what she did. My mother-in-law didn't find it very amusing when I called her and told her where she was at. Needless to say she got the kennel fixed and got rid of the leash.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> I have another dog that I have neglected to mention very much. She is my beloved sheltie, Rosie. I keep her outside most of the time because she always steals all the treats and food of the maltese. She used to sneak and eat the cat food and put on 10 lbs. in one year. Now that I have put her on a diet, she is slim and trim again. She is 6 years old and the sweetest thing on earth. She is so submissive that my cat can make her leave her food. I need to spend more time with her so I got her a new tetheball set for Christmas. She loves to play.
> 
> Thanks fo letting me share. I guess I am feeling a little guilty because the malts and fosters get most of my attention. I am going to be more attentive to her from now on.
> 
> ...



Your picture of Rosie made my heart melt. I could feel the tears well up in my eyes are I looked at your precious Rosie. You see, the dog I had before I got Tucker was my show dog Sheka. She was the most lovable Shelie ever put on the face of the earth. She was so smart. She would bring me the phone when it rang, bring me a tissue when I sneezed. We would go to elem schools and do demo's. She went to Nursing Homes to visit. She got old and we had to put her down 4 years ago. I would have gotten another Sheltie but would have compaired another to my precious Sheka. We had decided not to get another dog when I remembered that long ago I had wanted a Maltese and couldn't find one in the area. That is when I started my search for a Malt. There is no way I can compare a Malt to a Sheltie and our little Tucker is more like our baby. Couple of old people like me and my hubby feel like he is our (skin) baby. Hubby even calls his front legs hands and his back legs feet.
















Love Rosie and bring her back into the family. There is nothing better than the feeling of love that a dog shows us. She wants her mommy back.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Your Rosie is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, she is beautiful!!







Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> She is Beautiful! I am sure she is loved just as much as your other babies. Not trying to change the subject but she looks a lot like a dog my mother-in-law got for my daughter to stay at her home because at the time I lived in an apartment. My daughter had her for 15 years. She was raised with my daughter. A funny story I have to tell on my daughter when she was 5 years old. Her dog was named Lady and one day my daughter and Lady went to the strawberry patch that grew up behind my mother-in-laws house. Well, late that night my mother-in-law called me in a panic and told me that the dog was missing. I told her that if she didn't show up by the next morning that I would come over and help her look for her. I was getting my daughter ready for bed that night and asked her when was the last time she saw Lady that day? She looked at me with a serious look in her eyes and told me that she tied lady to a tree in the woods by the strawberry patch. I asked her why and she told me that grandma was complaining about the opposums eating her strawberrys so she thought that Lady could run them off if she was tied close to them. The dog wasn't kept on a leash except for when my mother-in-law had to leave for a long period of time because she dug her kennel out and she couldn't keep her in no matter what she did. My mother-in-law didn't find it very amusing when I called her and told her where she was at. Needless to say she got the kennel fixed and got rid of the leash.[/B]


Too funny. I couldn't run Rosie off if I tried. She has that herding instinct and wants to make sure her family is right where she can keep an eye on us.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

LASSIE!!!!!

j/k.

she is BEAUTIFUL though. =)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Rosie is beautiful







and what a gorgeous face she has, and her coat is very pretty and so nicely kept too. I bet it is a lot of work too brushing and bathing because of the thickness, do the Shelties have a heavy undercoat? If so I can imagine the brushing required to keep her looking as good as she does.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

She is gorgeous! really - what a pretty pretty girl


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134210
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old was Sheka? Did you show her in comformation? Rosie is my only dog that actually came from a show breeder. Her sire was CH Windhover Distant Thunder and her great-grandfather was CH Duluta Fist Full Of Dollars. She went oversize but still has all the qualities of a well-bred dog. She is however deaf in one ear. It makes her appear not very smart because she cannot tell which direction my voice is coming from . That is where the maltese come in. She had learned to follow their lead. I chose her because she was the only one that went up to my 3 year old daughter at the time and crawled in her lap. She did that on 2 different occasions while visiting the litter. The breeder said, "You have got to choose her, because she has already chosen your daughter." I think she ended up being the prettiest out of that litter.



> Rosie is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, shelties have very thick undercoats. However, her coat is not nearly as demanding as the maltese. She came from a show breeder and her coat is a reflection of that. Her coat looks like it does in that picture all the time. I probably have not brushed her in 2 weeks. I combed Sugar and Chloe this morning and they already look a mess. Rosie does shed but not like a lab or boston terrier for example does. She leaves little dust bunnies in the corners. When she blows her coat twice a year is when it is bad. Everywhere I go with her people say, "She must have just had a bath."


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Rosie is so beautiful. She looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She is a beautiful Sheltie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I also had a Sheltie (who grew oversize) from a show breeder before Frosty. His name was Laddie, and your Rosie could be his twin! He had a wonderful thick coat year around that always looked wonderful---but they do shed all that heavy undercoat twice a year!







Wonderful dogs, and so smart!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful! 

A Sheltie was one of the breeds my sister recommended to me when I lost my Petie (who, by the way, was also so submissive my cats could make him leave his food!)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww she is beautiful! i just took portraits of 3 shelties last week..they were so great for their pics. they are a beautiful breed, i wish they didnt shed







thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

To say that this dog is beautiful is a major understatement. Wow!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I also had a Sheltie (who grew oversize) from a show breeder before Frosty. His name was Laddie, and your Rosie could be his twin! He had a wonderful thick coat year around that always looked wonderful---but they do shed all that heavy undercoat twice a year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rosie's sire was a blue merle with an extremely thick coat. Usually females don't get as much coat, but Rosie was blessed abundantly in that department. The shedding is a big minus though. When she goes up my stairs, I find hair on every step. It's not her fault though. I just got one of those Dyson vacs and she helps me put it to good use.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, she is simply gorgeous...her coloring is beautiful!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Rosie is beautiful!!







Thanks for sharing her with us!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134345
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134407
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old was Sheka? Did you show her in comformation? Rosie is my only dog that actually came from a show breeder. Her sire was CH Windhover Distant Thunder and her great-grandfather was CH Duluta Fist Full Of Dollars. She went oversize but still has all the qualities of a well-bred dog. She is however deaf in one ear. It makes her appear not very smart because she cannot tell which direction my voice is coming from . That is where the maltese come in. She had learned to follow their lead. I chose her because she was the only one that went up to my 3 year old daughter at the time and crawled in her lap. She did that on 2 different occasions while visiting the litter. The breeder said, "You have got to choose her, because she has already chosen your daughter." I think she ended up being the prettiest out of that litter.



> Rosie is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, shelties have very thick undercoats. However, her coat is not nearly as demanding as the maltese. She came from a show breeder and her coat is a reflection of that. Her coat looks like it does in that picture all the time. I probably have not brushed her in 2 weeks. I combed Sugar and Chloe this morning and they already look a mess. Rosie does shed but not like a lab or boston terrier for example does. She leaves little dust bunnies in the corners. When she blows her coat twice a year is when it is bad. Everywhere I go with her people say, "She must have just had a bath."



I wasn't sure I could come back here and read other posts because it is so hard when I think of her. Seeing your lovely Rosie reminds me so much of her.
Sheka was 15 when we had to put her down. She was having seizures on a daily basis. She would look up at us as if to say, "Mommy it's time to let me cross the bridge." When we took her to the Vet to have her put down he gave me a lecture on giving her meds to control her seizures so "she would live a long happy life" as he put it. She was 15 years old and I know her better than anyone. It hurt so bad to put her down but I knew deep down that is what SHE wanted. 

I didn't show her in conformation because I was more into obedience, tracking and therapy. She had titles in each of those. She knew sign language and once she got older and started losing her hearing she would watch ever move to see if I was talking to her. We had a lot of squireels in our back yard and they would actually play with her. That was the only joy she had in her last days. I had no idea how much she loved obedience until I retired her and moved to Texas. She missed home and the excitement of shows. 

I need to not write anymore because it's hard to type through the tears. Please, Please love Rosie for me.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am sorry. I know this is hard on you. Sheka sounded like one of a kind. I knew a sheltie like that who shared my life with me for 10 years before I had to have her put down due to a brain tumor. She was my companion thru grad school and sat by my side as I studied all those late nights. I had her before my husband or children came along. Even today, 6 years after letting her go, I still have a picture of her setting on my kitchen counter. Her name was Sable and she will never be forgotten. I understand why you couldn't get another sheltie after Sheka. I love Rosie but there will never be another like Sable. Not ever.
Take care.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

She's a beauty







We also have another, an Alaskan Malamute name Denali. He's a little too big for Peechie to play with...


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> I have another dog that I have neglected to mention very much. She is my beloved sheltie, Rosie. I keep her outside most of the time because she always steals all the treats and food of the maltese. She used to sneak and eat the cat food and put on 10 lbs. in one year. Now that I have put her on a diet, she is slim and trim again. She is 6 years old and the sweetest thing on earth. She is so submissive that my cat can make her leave her food. I need to spend more time with her so I got her a new tetheball set for Christmas. She loves to play.
> 
> Thanks fo letting me share. I guess I am feeling a little guilty because the malts and fosters get most of my attention. I am going to be more attentive to her from now on.
> 
> ...


She is a real beauty. My son and dil have two Shelties both males named Divit and Rebel. They are very sweet dogs.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, i just saw her. I LOOOOVEEE shelties, she is gorgeous.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I saw a picture of Rose while browsing other posts and had to respond--just like now. I had a Sheltie who was just the image of Rosie. He was by baby for 16-1/2 years. We got him for our four little boys (sure) and he had been with us about a day and a half when he announced in his own little way that little boys stink and he was mom's dog. Losing him was like losing my dearest friend, and I will cry for him every day until we are together again. I love my Sammie and my grandpup Brutus unconditionally and to a fault, but there is a little hole in my heart that cannot be filled until I look into those little brown eyes once again, put my arms around him and kiss his little head. God, how I loved by baby.

Samsonsmom


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Tried to respond earlier, but Internet went down at about the same time as I clicked the send button. 

I responded to this picture on another one of your posts. Little Rose is the image of my precious Woofie, who was my best friend and constant companion for 16 1/2 years. We got him as a pup, supposedly for our four sons (yeah, right) but after two or three days he announced quite plainly that little boys stink and that he was to be MY doggie. He was with me through thick and thin and always could make me smile. He knew when to lie quietly at my side and when to raise a little heck. I kissed his head as many times as I did the skin boys. When we moved from California to Tennessee back in the early 90s, we found good homes for our other dogs and cats that we did not think would be comfortable on the trip, and had several good offers for Woofie, but I simply could not leave him behind. Besides, the vet said that he was so bonded with me that he probably would not survive the transition. He made the trip just fine, and was with us for another 10 years. Old age and arthritis got the best of him, and he died quietly in my arms the day before arrangements were to be made with the vet to put him down. He left his world hearing me tell him how much I loved him and how much our love would keep us together during the relatively short time God would keep us apart. He waits for me at the Bridge, and I know that when I make my crossing, the first thing I will see on the other side will be those soft brown eyes. He will pull off my sock and lick between my toes just to hear me scream. He has visited me two times since he had to leave, once to send me Sammie, who was born within a couple of hours after Woofie's death and again on the second anniversary of his death, again through a gesture given to me by Sammie that was pure Woofie. 

Thanks for posting that picture of Rosie. Oh yes, I cried, but I also smiled. All of the memories are sweet.

Samsonsmom


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Tried to respond earlier, but Internet went down at about the same time as I clicked the send button.
> 
> I responded to this picture on another one of your posts. Little Rose is the image of my precious Woofie, who was my best friend and constant companion for 16 1/2 years. We got him as a pup, supposedly for our four sons (yeah, right) but after two or three days he announced quite plainly that little boys stink and that he was to be MY doggie. He was with me through thick and thin and always could make me smile. He knew when to lie quietly at my side and when to raise a little heck. I kissed his head as many times as I did the skin boys. When we moved from California to Tennessee back in the early 90s, we found good homes for our other dogs and cats that we did not think would be comfortable on the trip, and had several good offers for Woofie, but I simply could not leave him behind. Besides, the vet said that he was so bonded with me that he probably would not survive the transition. He made the trip just fine, and was with us for another 10 years. Old age and arthritis got the best of him, and he died quietly in my arms the day before arrangements were to be made with the vet to put him down. He left his world hearing me tell him how much I loved him and how much our love would keep us together during the relatively short time God would keep us apart. He waits for me at the Bridge, and I know that when I make my crossing, the first thing I will see on the other side will be those soft brown eyes. He will pull off my sock and lick between my toes just to hear me scream. He has visited me two times since he had to leave, once to send me Sammie, who was born within a couple of hours after Woofie's death and again on the second anniversary of his death, again through a gesture given to me by Sammie that was pure Woofie.
> 
> ...


It has pleased me so to see how Rosie's picture has touched so many here on SM. Before getting my maltese, I had shelties for a cumulative of 20 years. I think they are an exceptional breed. I let go of my sheltie, Sable, 6 years ago and I can still let the tears roll at the slightest memory of her. She waits for me one day just as your Woofie does for you. What an joy to have been able to share your life with Woofie for 16 1/2 years.


----------

